# ROTP: FORCES or CF EXPRES Test?



## oflittlel9 (16 Jul 2014)

Hi, everyone. I've been admitted to this year's ROTP selections and was wondering about the change of issue in regards to the Canadian Force Physical Test. To my understanding, the initial physical test at St-Jean (for ROTP) have followed the CF EXPRES Test, but during the enrolment briefing, we received a page explaining the initial Physical Fitness Evaluation with newly introduced FORCES method. There's an upcoming basic orientation camp for all ROTP candidates in August, and I would much appreciate if anyone could clear up my confusions.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jul 2014)

Why do you doubt what it says on the paper you were given.   :

The confusion you are experiencing is because you are doubting information given to you over "what you think/thought".  Simple solution - ignore 'what you think' and follow what it says on the paper.  If you DO have questions, ask them to the people who gave you the paper.


----------

